# Analogwertverarbeitung mit S5?



## Anonymous (19 Juni 2003)

Hi Zusammen. Weiß von euch zufällig jemand, welchen FB Ich für die Analog-In Karte brauche? Hat bir noch jemand Tipps dazu :?: 

*Vielen Dank*


----------



## Josef Scholz (19 Juni 2003)

Hi Commander

Analogwerte kannst du mit dem Standardfunktionsbaustein FB 250 einlesen und nach deinen Bedürfnissen normieren.

Weiterhin hast du die Möglichkeit auf den Analog-Eingangswert mikt dem Befehl: L EW ..  direkt zuzugreifen. Allerdings bekommst du dann statt der eventuell erwarteten +/-0 bis 10V einen Wert von -32767 bis +32767

Der FB 250 wird folgendermaßen parametriert:

*BG *_0-7 _(externer Steckplatz der Analogeingangskarte)
........    _8 _(interner Analogeingang der 95U)

*KNKT* Format: D KY = *x,y*
*X,_*= 0-3 (Eingabequelle innerhalb der Karte)
*_,Y*= 3 (Beitragsdarstellung 4-20mA)
*_,Y*= 4 (unipolare Darstellung)
*_,Y*= 5 (Betragszahl bipolar)
*_,Y*= 6 (Festpunktzahl Bipolar)

*OGR*  (Obergrenze des Ausgangswertes) Format: -32767 bis +32767

*UGR*  (Untergrenze des Ausgangswertes) Format: -32767 bis +32767

*EINZ* (Einzelabtastung (nicht relevant)) Format: EBit; MBit

*XA*    (Ausgangswert) Format: MW; AW

*FB*    (Fehlerbit) (Ist 1 bei Drahtbruch oder falscher Adresse) Format: ABit; MBit

*BU*   (Bereichsüberschreitung) Format: ABit; MBit


----------



## Markus (19 Juni 2003)

analogwerte können wie gesagt direkt über die eingangswörter eingelesen werden. dann kannst du aber nur eine zahl zb zwischen -32767 und 32767 einlesen. wobei diese beiden werte bereits die maximalen überlaufwerte sind und bei einer analogbaugruppe mit +/-10V für >11,7V und <-11.7V stehen.

im nennbereich steht für +10V die zahl 27648 und für -10V die zahl -27648.

wenn du statt dieser zahlen in deinem programm den echten spannungswert anzeigen willst musst du den analogwerte normieren, das wird mit dem FB250 gemacht.

die normierung funktioniert (einfach dargestellt) folgendermasen:

--bsp1----------------------------------------------------------------
Angenommen im eingangswort der analogbaugruppen steht
die zahl "18945" und +10V entsprechen "27648"

Analogwert=18945:27648x10V
Analogwert=6,85V
--/bsp1---------------------------------------------------------------

--bsp2----------------------------------------------------------------
Angenommen im eingangswort der analogbaugruppen steht
die zahl "21045" und +1500N entsprechen "27648"

Analogwert=21045:27648x5000N
Analogwert=3805,8N
--/bsp2..............................................................................

Diese Umrechnung wird vom FB250 gemacht.


----------



## Martin Glarner (19 Juni 2003)

Bei der S5 wird ein Analogwert mit dem Befehl L PW... direkt von der Karte gelesen. Dann muss allerdings der Wert selber umgerechnet werden. Mit dem FB250 wie schon beschrieben spart man sich diese Arbeit. Bei der 135er Serie gibt es allerdings noch weitere Standardbausteine, welche abhängig vom Kartentyp eingesetzt werden.

Die Auflösung der S5-Karten ist im Normalfall aber nicht so gut wie die heutigen S7-Karten, da im gelesenen Wort noch 3 Bit mit Informationen gelesen werden. Der Wert muss nach dem lesen um 3 Bit nach rechts geschoben werden, damit der Wert zwischen 0..2048 (0-10V) rechtsbündig im Akku1 steht.


----------



## Josef Scholz (19 Juni 2003)

Hi Commander

Ich habe hier ein Beispiel, es handelt sich um das Einlesen eines Drucksensor-Analogwertes in eine 95U , interne Analogeingabe.

PB11

Netzwerk 1

:AWL
SPA FB 250
Name : RLG:AE
BG     : KF +8
KNKT : KY 0,4
OGR   : KF +10000
UGR   : KF  -2426
EINZ   : M 100.1
XA      : MW 40
FB       : M 100.2
BU       : M 100.3
         : BE

Mit den Werten OGR und UGR kannst du mal etwas "spielen",
Digitales Multimeter mit an die Eingangsklemmen und schauen, 
was sich verändert.


----------



## Anonymous (29 Juni 2003)

*Viiiieeeelen Dank für die ganzen Antworten*

Bitte entschuldigt, dass Ich mich so lange nich blicken lassen hab!!!

Vielen Dank nochmal 8)


----------

